# Breast Pump



## mcwhirter (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't find a CPT for Medela breast pump. Can anyone direct me where to get that? Thanks


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Sep 15, 2010)

Why was the Physician Seeing the Patient?


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 15, 2010)

If you're looking to code the pump itself as a supply, you need a HCPCS code, not a CPT.  Look at 
E0602-E0604.  Breast pump accessories are in the A4281-A4286 range.

Becky, CPC


----------

